# Android One Thread



## ankush28 (Sep 14, 2014)

Welcome to Digit's Android One Discussion Thread!
*www.android.com/new/images/india/tab-phones.jpg​
What is Android One?
Android One is series of cheap phones by Google targeted for Developing countries like India. At ₹6,200-₹6300 (~$100) rupees you get Android phone with 4.5" screen, Dual cameras, full day battery life and conditional software updates directly from Google(Until hardware supports), All these powered by MediaTek SoC and 1GB of RAM which can easily handle your day-today tasks such as emails, calls, sms and IMs like Whatsapp.

Which manufacturer supports Android One?
Micromax, Spice and Karbonn have released their Android One devices. HTC, Lava, Xolo, Intex, Asus, Alcatel Onetouch, Lenovo, and Panasonic will join Android One program by end of this year.

Why Android One matters?


			
				Google said:
			
		

> Android One program is its attempt to create affordable smartphones so that billions of people who still use a feature phone can buy a smartphone



What is difference between similarly priced/hardware phone?
Android One uses stock android and gets software update directly from Google. Stock Android offers best performance compare to other manufacturer's themes Android. Airtel is offering free 3G data to update software for FREE.

Where can I buy Android One device?
Headover to Android One Official website

I don't want/can't to buy it online? Is it available in local shops?
Yes you can buy Android One device from local shops, but it will take some time. Google is also planning to promote 30,000 retailers as Android Ambassador.​


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 14, 2014)

another one with crap resolution, 

Google should help xiaomi instead, we'll get better hardware with faster updates. It may also help Xiaomi increase their production rates.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 14, 2014)

What the heck is Android One?


----------



## fz8975 (Sep 14, 2014)

Low cost phones with nice specs..


----------



## rish1 (Sep 14, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> What the heck is Android One?



Android one is a program started by Google for low cost smartphones.. in which the partner manufacturers will produce phones based on the specifications guidelines given by google and will run on stock Android.. And all the updates will be directly handled by Google itself.. so this way buyers of Android one phones will get guaranteed updates straight from Google..

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Google should help xiaomi instead, we'll get better hardware with faster updates. It may also help Xiaomi increase their production rates.



xiaomi doesn't have the capacity to produce phones in that much quantity.. they don't have offline channels nor have any advertisement campaigns and hardly makes any profit.. 

google is aiming for 100 % market share from android in low end .. the more they can sell stock android phones the more revenue they can generate through ads and search

online sales are only 5-6 % of total smartphone sales in india that's why other companies aren't bothered by xiaomi or motorola as they follow online strategy only..


----------



## theserpent (Sep 14, 2014)

rish said:


> Android one is a program started by Google for low cost smartphones.. in which the partner manufacturers will produce phones based on the specifications guidelines given by google and will run on stock Android.. And all the updates will be directly handled by Google itself.. so this way buyers of Android one phones will get guaranteed updates straight from Google..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



And this 5-6% made motorola 4th largest in India, SONY IS no where in the list


----------



## theterminator (Sep 14, 2014)

Will their display go dark in sunlight? Like my galaxy ace duos,xperia e dual, galaxy y ?


----------



## theserpent (Sep 14, 2014)

But rish is right,Who buys micromax etc phones?The "un-informed people" and they buy locally not online,So for these phones to sell in large numbers online they have to offer amazing specs like redmi or moto g or so


----------



## $hadow (Sep 14, 2014)

user memory is way less.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 14, 2014)

I am glad of two things:
1. Specs actually list "User Memory" of 2.27 GB than just mentioning Total internal memory, which was use to confuse people.
2. Video recording is FHD than just 720p.

But,
1. The battery seems too low at 1700 mAH for a 4.5" device.
2. Doesn't have Glonass, which could provide a poor navigation experience for people on the move.


Also the thing I have noted:
The first Android phone was HTC 'Dream'.
The first Android One phone is 'Dream' UNO. (On purpose?)


----------



## sushovan (Sep 14, 2014)

1.3 Ghz Mediatek crap as usual! no thanks Google.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 14, 2014)

Vyom said:


> 1. Specs actually list "User Memory" of 2.27 GB than just mentioning Total internal memory, which was use to confuse people.



4GB total space = 3.7GB accessible - 1.5GB for OS+GAAPS = 2.2GB free. pick any mobile with stock android plus no bloatware, the OS & various Google apps/services require around 1.5GB space. requires space will increase if the resolution is higher (Moto G requires 1.9GB for OS). another 1GB for bloatwares (minimum).



Vyom said:


> 1. The battery seems too low at 1700 mAH for a 4.5" device.



no bloatwares (i am assuming this) = less wakelocks. also resolution is 480X854 which isn't as power hungry as say HD.



Vyom said:


> 2. Doesn't have Glonass, which could provide a poor navigation experience for people on the move.



you really think the targetted customers will use GPS on a regular basis, forget GLONASS.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 14, 2014)

^^ All my points was in comparison to the phone I am using right now. I couldn't draw any conclusion on whether you are in favor of the available internal space in this mobile or against.

I compared the battery with the one I have on my O1. 1700 mAH Is low. And including Glonass would have been nice specially with the price of 7K. (Blame Moto E for spoiling).

Btw, you are not going to get this phone are you?


----------



## tkin (Sep 14, 2014)

sushovan said:


> 1.3 Ghz Mediatek crap as usual! no thanks Google.


Pay more 

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> ^^ All my points was in comparison to the phone I am using right now. I couldn't draw any conclusion on whether you are in favor of the available internal space in this mobile or against.
> 
> I compared the battery with the one I have on my O1. 1700 mAH Is low. And including Glonass would have been nice specially with the price of 7K. (Blame Moto E for spoiling).
> 
> Btw, you are not going to get this phone are you?


I have a G2 and I use GPS very little and I don't use GLONASS at all.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 14, 2014)

1. Battery is Li-Po
2. Design is bit Nexus 5ish!
They are giving Flipkart, Flipkart ebooks and Facebook as bloat. Another thing to notice is images on flipkart. They look bit different than PURE android promised by Google 

- - - Updated - - -



sushovan said:


> 1.3 Ghz Mediatek crap as usual! no thanks Google.



With software optimization from Google.

Moto E(for stock android) and Zenphone 4 are still better alternative. Lets see what Karbonn and Micromax has to offer.

What was point behind starting Spice cloud?


----------



## tkin (Sep 14, 2014)

While I'm fine with Android one, I son't trust Microcr@p, karbonn, XOLO and all other Indian companies, just for reference: *www.digit.in/forum/service-rma-watch/169297-micromax-company-run-satan-himself.html?highlight=

If they come from Motorola etc I'll buy one any day, but not these companies.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 14, 2014)

brother is using Xolo since 12 months still no lag while using it  while he keeps mocking my iPhone 4 which runs like a Bajaj Priya  hanging n crashing all the time


----------



## $hadow (Sep 14, 2014)

I don't prefer indian companies. And as far as price is concerned I would pick moto e over this coz of it is also providing pure android.


----------



## amjath (Sep 14, 2014)

How good is the Google and mediatek negotiation for drivers for future android updates. We know mediatek is poor in driver support.


----------



## srkmish (Sep 14, 2014)

Meh. Redmi 1s is far better


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 14, 2014)

theterminator said:


> brother is using Xolo since 12 months still no lag while using it  while he keeps mocking my iPhone 4 which runs like a Bajaj Priya  hanging n crashing all the time


+1, for this.
Presently so called Indian CRAPPY companies are shedding their crap structure and is moving more to a stabilised and mature one. Actually we need to bear in mind the so called MNC Giant companies entered into this market for 1~2 decades back. You have to give time to the Indian companies. The most important aspect is* BUDGET*, not everyone are as uber rich as some folks in this Forum.

The important driving force :--> common man / aam janata will always go for Indian(Desi) company brands no matter whatever crap or sh!t it may be for us for only a miniscule(microscopic) part of the Indian Population, in this @TDF.


----------



## Minion (Sep 14, 2014)

IS Xolo going to release any Android One devices? Actually they are lot better than micromax,Karbonn etc.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 14, 2014)

Vyom said:


> I compared the battery with the one I have on my O1. 1700 mAH Is low. And including Glonass would have been nice specially with the price of 7K. (Blame Moto E for spoiling).



O1's chipset is a battery hog. they ported and hacked everything just to make it work.



Vyom said:


> Btw, you are not going to get this phone are you?



nope 



ankush28 said:


> They are giving Flipkart, Flipkart ebooks and *Facebook* as bloat.



so Indian customers can't afford 15MB or have no idea about Facebook (according to Google/Spice).



ankush28 said:


> Another thing to notice is images on flipkart. They look bit different than PURE android promised by Google



message & chrome icon. looks like photoshop done by a newbie.



ankush28 said:


> What was point behind starting Spice cloud?



there was no android one last year.



Minion said:


> IS Xolo going to release any Android One devices? Actually they are lot better than micromax,Karbonn etc.



no. only spice, micromax, celkon & intex are part of android one program as per latest reports.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 14, 2014)

Hell they even failed at producing proper renders! Wifi icon is messing up with cell network Icons. Time is crossing ends of screen 



Spoiler



Probably some flipkart worker trolled whole world.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 14, 2014)

Looks like someone got fired at fk


----------



## rish1 (Sep 15, 2014)

karbon android one also has same specs ..

Snapdeal announces Karbonn Sparkle V Android One phone - GSMArena.com news

looks like all 3 phones will have similar specs and prices .. and i think this resolution is set by google itself and not by manufacturers


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 15, 2014)

rish said:


> karbon android one also has same specs ..
> 
> Snapdeal announces Karbonn Sparkle V Android One phone - GSMArena.com news
> 
> looks like all 3 phones will have similar specs and prices .. and i think this resolution is set by google itself and not by manufacturers



based on reference spec by Google. so display, memory, processor, etc is decided by Google with only the price called by the brand. also all 3 looks the same with on display navigation keys.

BTW heard that bigger brands (Asus & HTC) too will launch Android One maybe early next year. it'll be great if true. no more waiting for android updates, no more garbage UI, no bloatware.


----------



## hsr (Sep 15, 2014)

inb4 "nokia did it with wp8 ages ago"

We should stop calling them phones because that's the last thing they'd be used for nowadays. CloudNodes or whatever...


----------



## amjath (Sep 15, 2014)

sam said:


> based on reference spec by Google. so display, memory, processor, etc is decided by Google with only the price called by the brand. also all 3 looks the same with on display navigation keys.
> 
> BTW heard that bigger brands (Asus & HTC) too will launch Android One maybe early next year. it'll be great if true. no more waiting for android updates, no more garbage UI, no bloatware.



HTC should act fast and get Android one for their entry level, but pricing by HTC is questionable


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 15, 2014)

Other manufacturer will Join Android One by end of this year. Most "BRANDS" will use SD210 or SD208 according to some rumors. SD2xx is questionable in terms of performance.

Coming to Android updates
Do any of you think that Google will be able to provide updates to ONE phones after Android L? Even if they push updates (like XDA devs do for us ) It will make phone sluggish. I think they will make some "LITE" version of Android for these phones.

I am planning to buy one android one device. Which one should I go for? Micromax, Spice or Karbonn?


----------



## Minion (Sep 15, 2014)

Karbonn  Sparkle V looks good to me.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 15, 2014)

According to the latest article by digit HTC and ASUS might come with Android Device too. If that's the case, I think I can consider buying one!


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 15, 2014)

wait and watch, it is going to change a lot in market

Apple, Samsung, HTC all have to change their attitude or extinct from Indian Market.


----------



## ajaymailed (Sep 15, 2014)

When i read about Android One, i recollected my posts in this forum. Android One should be the beginning of next big revolution in the smartphone space in developing world.

this was in 2012


ajaymailed said:


> was waiting for android to clearly break into Sub-5K segment and i think my waiting is almost over.
> I hope this 2.8inch androids will come with backslider keyboard since it wud be bit difficult with touch keyboard of small size. 3.2 inch at 5K or below will be groundbreaking.
> 
> its clearly these Sub 5K Phones that will take Android into the mass market of millions & billions of people  reaching a dominating position in the market.





sam said:


> new retailer. never heard of them.
> 
> but at 5k, you can't complain. also already there are many 2.8" touchscreen only android.
> 
> and leave them with bad taste of Android. no update, less ram, etc. most people will go for Galaxy Pocket after using friend's Galaxy Ace or maybe Galaxy S. and as these are not even half as powerful or have really old hardware. they'll just say Android is crap OS. it has limitations.






ajaymailed said:


> Android experience at Sub 5K surely won't be same as 12K priced Galaxy Ace or 20K SGS. Its unfair to expect similar performance from all of them.
> 
> krappy phones like that will be released and they will give bad experience, there are so many manufacturers out there, they will always try to break into even lower price segments by releasing it with substandard hw, because android gives the freedom.  The thing is we won't even have possibility to get any other smartphone at that low prices.
> in Performance-Price graph, definitely performance will take a beating when manufacturers try to release at very low prices compromising on hw. In price sensitive markets like India & others, they sure won't be expecting iPhone experience at that low prices.
> ...





sam said:


> will keep an eye. if they offer some better deal. will take their price as reference too.
> 
> currently sub5k mobiles have only 1 market leader. Symbian S40. it doesn't have multitasking but at least it can run on almost any elcheapo SOC with super low clockspeed, 128Mb ram and 128Mb ROM. no GPU required. this keep price down and allows Nokia to offer unmatched value.
> 
> ...



ofcourse, this was 2012, now there are no 256 MB RAMs. , no 2.8 inch/3inch screen , more importantly, no el-cheapo SOCs. Resolution will definitely improve in near future. Google supporting them with continuous updates is just like a dream for these devices under 6K. 

just want to see how further Google would encourage Indian Cos to push price range even further low?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 16, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> wait and watch, it is going to change a lot in market
> 
> Apple, Samsung, HTC all have to change their attitude or extinct from Indian Market.


+1, to this.
SAMSUNG,HTC,etc. Smart phones should decrease their prices to some extent,because no one survives in a market with only niche products.
Look at the population.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 16, 2014)

AFAIK, Apple does not care about the general populace. They have branded the iPhone as a high class device for high class people and I don't think they would create cheaper devices. Even the iPhone 5c isn't that cheap.

But yeah, for Samsung, HTC, etc. they need to get onboard or they would stand to lose huge market shares.

But what we really need is for Indian companies to set up production facilities over here as well so that we don't have to rely on other manufacturers.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 16, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> AFAIK, Apple does not care about the general populace. They have branded the iPhone as a high class device for high class people and I don't think they would create cheaper devices. Even the iPhone 5c isn't that cheap.



I don't generally like Apple because of their high price. But my views about Apple are a bit different. To people residing in US of A, for which iPhone is primarily meant can afford them easily due to contracts. Also the fact that Dollar is very high compared to Rupees makes iPhone seem even costlier.

I would rather say Apple seems satisfied with the demographic it's serving it's primary business. Since probably they are the only people who can actually afford to buy paid apps from it's appstore.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 16, 2014)

Vyom said:


> I don't generally like Apple because of their high price. But my views about Apple are a bit different. To people residing in US of A, for which iPhone is primarily meant can afford them easily due to contracts. Also the fact that Dollar is very high compared to Rupees makes iPhone seem even costlier.
> 
> I would rather say Apple seems satisfied with the demographic it's serving it's primary business. Since probably they are the only people who can actually afford to buy paid apps from it's appstore.



Yeah. I wanted to say that. But I thought that the general mentality of the people regarding Apple was the same all over the world, India included.

What I don't like is Apple fanboys making it such that they are suddenly 100% cooler than everyone else because they own an iPhone.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 16, 2014)

^^*www.digit.in/forum/fight-club/186906-1000-reasons-never-buy-any-apple-products.html


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 16, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yeah. I wanted to say that. But I thought that the general mentality of the people regarding Apple was the same all over the world, India included.
> 
> *What I don't like is Apple fanboys making it such that they are suddenly 100% cooler than everyone else because they own an iPhone*.



++++++....11111111111111111111111... for this.
The attitude of over showness and arrogance hurts the most.
No problem in owning any Apple Device,No problem being an Apple Fanboy,but the attitude.

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> I don't generally like Apple because of their high price. But my views about Apple are a bit different. To people residing in US of A, for which iPhone is primarily meant can afford them easily due to contracts. Also the fact that Dollar is very high compared to Rupees makes iPhone seem even costlier.
> 
> *I would rather say Apple seems satisfied with the demographic it's serving it's primary business*. Since probably they are the only people who can actually afford to buy paid apps from it's appstore.


Hence popular in America but not in India.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 17, 2014)

Samsung drops Galaxy Core 2 price to take on Android One smartphones. From 13k straight to 8k  But yet this mobile sucks.


----------



## Minion (Sep 17, 2014)

Xolo has better quality than Samsung only problem with their phone is sometimes buggy rom.Now Samsung fan will buy this phone blindly saying "Aray 13k ka phone 8k me mil raha hay" They don't even understand if they are decreasing price by this much then there  should be compromise on phone quality.

It is due to this kind of people they are in market till now.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 17, 2014)

Minion said:


> Xolo has better quality than Samsung only problem with their phone is sometimes buggy rom.Now Samsung fan will buy this phone blindly saying "Aray 13k ka phone 8k me mil raha hay" They don't even understand if they are decreasing price by this much then there  should be compromise on phone quality.
> 
> It is due to this kind of people they are in market till now.



This is the reason why Sammy is at top


----------



## Desmond (Sep 17, 2014)

I think Samsung are a **** company (WRT Smartphones) and no better than Apple.


----------



## amjath (Sep 17, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I think Samsung are a **** company (WRT Smartphones) and no better than Apple.


What I like about Sammy phone is unlocked bootloader, easiest phone to flash custom ROM


----------



## kamikaz (Sep 17, 2014)

I think glonass and GPS are used simultaneously, gives the receiver more satellite to lock on to and hence quicker location lock, the apps i believe uses both depending on availability ,if you check the satellite availability using apps ,satellite numbered 65-  85 I think are glonass ,the lesser number GPS,
Saw tkin mentioning ,he's not using glonass at all ,I doubt we have a choice in that matter !


----------



## Vyom (Sep 17, 2014)

^^ Yes you are right.
Usually normal GPS uses only few satellites (US ones) to track your position. But if your phone supports Glonass then it can use many more satellites (Russian ones) to track you quicker and more accurately. That's why I would always prefer a phone which have Glonass.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 17, 2014)

sam said:


> Samsung drops Galaxy Core 2 price to take on Android One smartphones. From 13k straight to 8k  But yet this mobile sucks.



I think they should start selling Galaxy Core *Android One Edition*


----------



## singleindian (Sep 17, 2014)

i heard thr it wont allow photos to be stored on internal memory.is it true?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 17, 2014)

yesterday i successfully added Resmi 1 S to my cart, but since Google is coming with Android One devices, i decided to wait for it, and later I ordered Redmi for my friend


----------



## amjath (Sep 17, 2014)

singleindian said:


> i heard thr it wont allow photos to be stored on internal memory.is it true?



Impossibru


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 17, 2014)

singleindian said:


> i heard thr it wont allow photos to be stored on internal memory.is it true?


I will confirm once I get mine. (such huge bug is not possible though )
Spice and Micromax are giving 8GB SD card with phone so I dont think its a big deal


----------



## sumit05 (Sep 18, 2014)

singleindian said:


> i heard thr it wont allow photos to be stored on internal memory.is it true?



Yup! its true.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 18, 2014)

This is the reason why every phone is coming bundles with 8gb card.


----------



## rish1 (Sep 18, 2014)

just watched the ad a few mins ag on on tv.. great song and advertisement , this will be a big success........

sooner or later samsung will be forced to join it

they should have gone with 960x540 resolution..


----------



## singleindian (Sep 18, 2014)

$hadow said:


> This is the reason why every phone is coming bundles with 8gb card.



whr will the whtsapp photos and videos saved? internal or sd card?

- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I think Samsung are a **** company (WRT Smartphones) and no better than Apple.



thy only want profits.the entry level smartphone features doesnt match wth its price.but i think its the retailers fault.thy also get gud profit margin


----------



## $hadow (Sep 18, 2014)

singleindian said:


> whr will the whtsapp photos and videos saved? internal or sd card?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I guess it will be internal. .


----------



## amjath (Sep 18, 2014)

sumit05 said:


> Yup! its true.



I thought they ar forcing you to use Gdrive


----------



## $hadow (Sep 18, 2014)

amjath said:


> I thought they ar forcing you to use Gdrive



Another big source of revenue for google.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm thinking of buying one for my bro. This will be his first Android phone, so don't want to go much higher on the price bracket. Also specs wise, Android One is nice.

What I wonder is, which one to choose? Specs wise all 3 are same, or is there any difference that I'm missing out?


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 26, 2014)

The main difference that I know is that Micromax and spice have mediatek chipsets while karbonn has a snapdragon chipset.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 26, 2014)

So Karbonn is better in that sense right?


----------



## Tenida (Sep 26, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> So Karbonn is better in that sense right?



No. All have same SoC.

Karbonn Sparkle V - Full phone specifications


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Hmm.. I tried to search for karbonn sparkle and it seems that it also has a mediatek chipset.( although I am almost sure I saw snapdragon labeling in the newspaper advertising).. If the karbonn mobile also has mediatek, go for the better trusted brand ( micromax). 
A small comparison : *n2.sdlcdn.com/imgs/a/n/p/Chart-51172.jpg


----------



## Tenida (Sep 26, 2014)

karbonn Android one costs only 5.9K now. 

Access Denied


----------



## Minion (Sep 26, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I'm thinking of buying one for my bro. This will be his first Android phone, so don't want to go much higher on the price bracket. Also specs wise, Android One is nice.
> 
> What I wonder is, which one to choose? Specs wise all 3 are same, or is there any difference that I'm missing out?



There is only minor difference in build quality I find Karbon Sperkel V to have little better built quality.


----------



## Gollum (Sep 26, 2014)

Are these available offline?


----------



## Tenida (Sep 26, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Are these available offline?



yes at mobile store i think.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 26, 2014)

^^ They are available now in many shops. You can also get hands on experience in some stores


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 26, 2014)

Yeah. That's what I thought in the first place. If specs are same and as all are indian brands then what to see while buying one of these.

Ofcourse reputation wise MMX goes first, then Spice and Karbonn is on same line. Hope A.S.S. is good for all of these.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 26, 2014)

Waiting for next brands to show up in December for better overview.


----------



## icebags (Sep 27, 2014)

found something



Spoiler


----------



## Tenida (Sep 27, 2014)

First boot

*i.imgur.com/IYWRvdH.jpg


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 27, 2014)

At first look I found Spice has better display compare to Moto E. (Now please don't argue about resolution like a moron, Its just my taste I found it better)


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 28, 2014)

Bought Spice 

*i.imgur.com/nY1nSAN.jpg

*i.imgur.com/z5NewKe.jpg

*i.imgur.com/hnx6zHD.jpg

*i.imgur.com/PwxyWU5.jpg

*i.imgur.com/QX2r6Mf.jpg

*i.imgur.com/L3VjglK.jpg

*i.imgur.com/rVOM9zC.jpg


----------



## Minion (Sep 29, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 29, 2014)

Thnx [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION]


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 29, 2014)

Congrats [MENTION=32490]krishnandu.sarkar[/MENTION]  How's your initial impression.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 29, 2014)

Congo [MENTION=32490]krishnandu.sarkar[/MENTION]


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 30, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Congrats [MENTION=32490]krishnandu.sarkar[/MENTION]  How's your initial impression.



Need to ask gf..!! Given her as a gift 



$hadow said:


> Congo [MENTION=32490]krishnandu.sarkar[/MENTION]



Thnx


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 30, 2014)

please check if it works perfectly with wifi, does it download apps via wifi, ????


----------



## Gollum (Oct 1, 2014)

I read many bad reviews of these android one devices on flipkart and Amazon.in
mainly network connectivity
heating
bad battery life
hanging issues
app download issues over wifi from play store getting error 4xx
bad primary camera quality

I kind of feel like this comes when you compare it with more expensive devices but network issue is not something that one can overlook.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 1, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> please check if it works perfectly with wifi, does it download apps via wifi, ????



Ofcourse it's working fine as it should.



Gollum said:


> I read many bad reviews of these android one devices on flipkart and Amazon.in
> mainly network connectivity
> heating
> bad battery life
> ...



No problem regarding downloading app via WiFi, Network Connectivity, Camera Quality is also okish type. Infact it's comparable to that of sub 10k phone. 

Regarding battery I also, though I can't comment much, but yet I don't have any complain.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 1, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Ofcourse it's working fine as it should.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please use it heavily, like a child would and then post a review.


----------



## amjath (Oct 1, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Please use it heavily, like a child would and then post a review.



Its not his phone, its for his gf. Its on soft hands


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 1, 2014)

amjath said:


> Its not his phone, its for his gf. Its on soft hands



Yeah, but I have airtel broadband at home so I use WiFi when at home. But she keeps Mobile Data always on (almost). And ofcourse, my call would hardly last 15mins. But her each call is of around 30mins - 1hr. So you can guess, the true use of battery


----------



## Gollum (Oct 2, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yeah, but I have airtel broadband at home so I use WiFi when at home. But she keeps Mobile Data always on (almost). And ofcourse, my call would hardly last 15mins. But her each call is of around 30mins - 1hr. So you can guess, the true use of battery



That's only battery life dude. Its supposed to go low if you talk long. 
I'm more interested in teh other aspects of the device. 

Btw how is the call volume and earpiece volume. These has been reported to be lower than standard.
I's hate a phone that is quiet at the earpiece. I should be able to hear things.


----------



## Tenida (Oct 2, 2014)

Don't buy Micromax Canvas A1 it has problem related to wifi. Getting error 489 while downloading apps over WIFI. But not getting that error while downloading with 3G. Tried every steps to solve the problem but failed.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 2, 2014)

Tenida said:


> Don't buy Micromax Canvas A1 it has problem related to wifi. Getting error 489 while downloading apps from WIFI. But not getting that error while downloading with 3G. Tried every steps to solve the problem but failed.



Any updates from spice and Karbonn


----------



## vickybat (Oct 3, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Any updates from spice and Karbonn


No issues from spice so far. Performs flawlessly.


----------



## vickybat (Oct 3, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I read many bad reviews of these android one devices on flipkart and Amazon.in
> mainly network connectivity
> heating
> bad battery life
> ...


The ones you read on amazon are for the micromax version only. Spice one does not heat up too. I play Gt racing 2 and the phone barely gets warm. Dunno why n
Micromax one is plagued with issues.


----------



## icebags (Oct 3, 2014)

Tenida said:


> Don't buy Micromax Canvas A1 it has problem related to wifi. Getting error 489 while downloading apps over WIFI. But not getting that error while downloading with 3G. Tried every steps to solve the problem but failed.



try taking it to support ?


----------



## Tenida (Oct 4, 2014)

icebags said:


> try taking it to support ?



Getting refund from amazon. Most weird issue i ever faced on android phone.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 15, 2014)

Watch out, Micromax, Karbonn and Spice: Xiaomi is working on an Android One smartphone


----------



## Gollum (Oct 16, 2014)

Hmm.. I alreadu go Spice Dream uno.
Its pretty good, very snappy. no lags at all. I mean literally.
Only the camera disappoints.


----------



## Minion (Oct 16, 2014)

But camera is better than moto E and is cheaper too.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 16, 2014)

Minion said:


> But camera is better than moto E and is cheaper too.



That is true for sure.
motoE has afixed focus cam and the front cam is not there.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 16, 2014)

Tenida said:


> Getting refund from amazon. Most weird issue i ever faced on android phone.



Check this ..might be problem in ISP

Play store error 489 on CANVAS A1 - Pg. 4 | Micromax Canvas A1 | XDA Forums


----------



## Minion (Oct 16, 2014)

lately playstore is having some issues.


----------



## Vensanga (Oct 20, 2014)

Bought Karbonn Sparkle V for my sister and don't seem to fine "Gallery". Anyone with the same issue?


----------



## Gollum (Oct 20, 2014)

Vensanga said:


> Bought Karbonn Sparkle V for my sister and don't seem to fine "Gallery". Anyone with the same issue?



Its called *photos *now


----------



## vickybat (Oct 20, 2014)

*Here are the droids confirmed to get 5.0 Lollipop so far*


----------



## Vensanga (Oct 20, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Its called *photos *now


 Yea I see that but in my nexus 4 and other phone there is both Gallery and Photos as well.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 21, 2014)

different os for different hw


----------



## Vyom (Oct 21, 2014)

Is there some problem with micromax android mobile phones, its bluetooth is not working. I got the phone for my friend but now we are thinking to return it to amazon.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 21, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Is there some problem with micromax android mobile phones, its bluetooth is not working. I got the phone for my friend but now we are thinking to return it to amazon.



MMX android one has all sorts of problems lol


----------



## amjath (Oct 21, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Is there some problem with micromax android mobile phones, its bluetooth is not working. I got the phone for my friend but now we are thinking to return it to amazon.


 [MENTION=52310]Tenida[/MENTION] returned his MMX phone


----------



## Vyom (Oct 21, 2014)

Gollum said:


> MMX android one has all sorts of problems lol



Yea. Memory card was also not showing full space of 16 GB, instead was showing only 8 GB space available.

I have request for the return of the phone. Dissapointed by the fact that Micromax probably have the worst manufacturing plants.
They can't even make a good phone with all the specifications and guidelines already given by Google.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 21, 2014)

Instead of Gallery ..Photos is there..I have MMX canvas A1


----------



## Vyom (Oct 21, 2014)

esumitkumar said:


> Instead of Gallery ..Photos is there..I have MMX canvas A1



Gallery and Photos are two different apps but both's work is same, that is to view pics.

Btw, esumitkumar: Does the bluetooth work on your phone?


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 21, 2014)

Havent tried bluetooth yet..but problems like memory card not showing space, wifi problems play store havent appeared till yet t'wood


----------



## amjath (Oct 21, 2014)

esumitkumar said:


> Havent tried bluetooth yet..but problems like memory card not showing space, wifi problems play store havent appeared till yet t'wood



How old is your device? If with in 30 days and could return the device? then return it and get Spice Android One
*www.digit.in/forum/reviews/187128-spice-android-one-dream-uno-mi-498-review-3.html

- - - Updated - - -

No Issues at all


----------



## Gollum (Oct 21, 2014)

amjath said:


> How old is your device? If with in 30 days and could return the device? then return it and get Spice Android One
> *www.digit.in/forum/reviews/187128-spice-android-one-dream-uno-mi-498-review-3.html
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Yeah, dream uno is good.

Camera UI has a glitch though, it sometimes shows that you are on front facing cam even if you are not. Tapping it fixes it.
Sometimes the n/w indicator will tell you that the 2G internet is connected, even when its not


----------



## Tenida (Oct 21, 2014)

amjath said:


> [MENTION=52310]Tenida[/MENTION] returned his MMX phone



I found wifi problem and call related problem. Last week got my refund for both the phone as well (thanks to amazon for great customer support). I really hate this android one now, totally disappointed by it.Btw. Got Moto E for my gf which is far better phone in terms of display or stable software. For me, will get *one plus one* hopefully.


----------



## amjath (Oct 21, 2014)

^OPO w00t w00t


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Oct 22, 2014)

What about xolo one???

does it come under Google's android one scheme??


----------



## amjath (Oct 22, 2014)

^ No confusing name, marketing strategy. But this phone is getting lollipop


----------



## Rejul RS (Oct 22, 2014)

Bought MMx canvas a1, and am yet to find a problem with it, (apart from low battery 
no problems with wifi, memory card or bluetooth. you cant send apks via bluetooth , i thought it was a problem , since my old xperia tipo (ICS) could do it . then i came to know that , apps cant be send via bluetooth on most android phones.  I am fully satisfied with it and waiting for android L


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 27, 2014)

Rejul RS said:


> Bought MMx canvas a1, and am yet to find a problem with it, (apart from low battery
> no problems with wifi, memory card or bluetooth. you cant send apks via bluetooth , i thought it was a problem , since my old xperia tipo (ICS) could do it . then i came to know that , apps cant be send via bluetooth on most android phones.  I am fully satisfied with it and waiting for android L


 Cheers..same experience with me


----------



## Gollum (Oct 27, 2014)

I can confirm that using skype for half an hour will make the phone heat up a bit but its not very much. I am surprised by the performance of this device.
I had ordered a Redmi 1s but I'm gonna sell it unopened as this phone has exceed my expectations.
I'm talking about Spice Dream Uno


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 27, 2014)

So among the present three musketeers Spice is the best?

What is this Xolo One and how are you saying that it will get L?


----------



## amjath (Oct 27, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> So among the present three musketeers Spice is the best?
> 
> What is this Xolo One and how are you saying that it will get L?



AFAIK Spice is serious with android one and delivered it perfectly.
Xolo One is not an android one phone, but the company promised it will get Android L.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 27, 2014)

My opinion of Spice is pretty poor based on the handsets seen in the hands of few cousins. No idea about their service. However I have read elsewhere too that one of these 3 is best it could be spice itself.
And are they the only one to bundle a MicroSD card in the box?


----------



## amjath (Oct 27, 2014)

^ no...


----------



## Gollum (Oct 27, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> My opinion of Spice is pretty poor based on the handsets seen in the hands of few cousins. No idea about their service. However I have read elsewhere too that one of these 3 is best it could be spice itself.
> And are they the only one to bundle a MicroSD card in the box?



you dont get micros sd card in box
You will have to buy one
all you get is headset and charger


----------



## amjath (Oct 27, 2014)

Gollum said:


> you dont get micros sd card in box
> You will have to buy one
> all you get is headset and charger


Some one said it is bundled. Only for MMX?


----------



## Gollum (Oct 27, 2014)

amjath said:


> Some one said it is bundled. Only for MMX?



The release version had it but now you don't get it.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 20, 2014)

*Android One phones will run Lollipop by end of January*

Great news!


----------



## icebags (Nov 20, 2014)

so, has been the exp with A1 so far ? 

are micromax users still facing tenida issues ? (no big app download via wifi)


----------



## $hadow (Nov 22, 2014)

Android one will be getting 5.0 in January


----------



## sumit05 (Nov 23, 2014)

Leading retail stores refuse to sell Google's Android One phones - The Times of India


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 23, 2014)

sumit05 said:


> Leading retail stores refuse to sell Google's Android One phones - The Times of India



Shops won't sell anything they can't make profit off. To sell something locally, the selling price has to be increased a bit. That's the basic rule here. that's the reason why xiaomi and motorola chose online sales.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 23, 2014)

Shops will sell Sammy since it is always a good choice for making a good chunk of profit.


----------



## kaz (Nov 23, 2014)

My lil bro bought Karbonn's Android One phone from local store...These are available in abundance at least at my place...


----------



## srkmish (Nov 23, 2014)

Yeah, here as well in bbsr,shops Micromax android one in almost all of them


----------



## mearpit15 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Lollipop update for Android One Phones.*

Hi.
I have Micromax Canvas A1 (Android One). Since lollipop updates have been started rolling out I'm waiting for the same for my phone. As Google promised to offer the latest update first on these (android one) phones i still didn't got any update or any news regarding the update. What i only got is the aPPS update. Please if anyone knows about the news of the update tell me. So that me and many others like me can know about the update.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Lollipop update for Android One Phones.*

I wouldnt expect much of a difference other than a redesigned UI for low end hardware handsets such as android one


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: Lollipop update for Android One Phones.*

there is already *www.digit.in/forum/mobiles-tablets/186975-android-one-thread.html

Please continue discussion there.  [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION], close this thread.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: Lollipop update for Android One Phones.*



SaiyanGoku said:


> there is already *www.digit.in/forum/mobiles-tablets/186975-android-one-thread.html
> 
> Please continue discussion there.  [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION], close this thread.



I have merged the threads. So that OP don't have to re-post the query. From next time on, use the report button and don't rely on only me.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 1, 2015)

no idea about the update


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 12, 2015)

Buy Karbonn Android One Sparkle V White: Available at Lowest Price in India

is this good? Its 4870 and using some coupons i can get it for ~4500. I don't have any special needs, just browsing and some CoC, no high end games and all. Need it to last atleast 12 hours in a full charge. Also OTG and root access are must.


----------



## icebags (Feb 13, 2015)

^ its good, for as long as it lasts, dont count much on ass. and battery backup may be an issue.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 13, 2015)

icebags said:


> ^ its good, for as long as it lasts, dont count much on ass. and battery backup may be an issue.



as long as it lasts? (._.')


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 13, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> Buy Karbonn Android One Sparkle V White: Available at Lowest Price in India
> 
> is this good? Its 4870 and using some coupons i can get it for ~4500. I don't have any special needs, just browsing and some CoC, no high end games and all. Need it to last atleast 12 hours in a full charge. Also OTG and root access are must.



go through this review: Spice Android One Dream Uno Mi-498 Review. all android ones are exactly same so spice dream uno = karbonn sparkle v = micromax a1.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 13, 2015)

sam said:


> go through this review: Spice Android One Dream Uno Mi-498 Review. all android ones are exactly same so spice dream uno = karbonn sparkle v = micromax a1.



what about build quality?


----------



## $hadow (Feb 13, 2015)

Still waiting for the next batch of one devices.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 13, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> what about build quality?



better than anything available around that price. even at 6k, this was a VFM device.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 13, 2015)

sam said:


> better than anything available around that price. even at 6k, this was a VFM device.



okay thanks for the info. I'll try to get my parents to buy it


----------



## Desmond (Feb 13, 2015)

Guys, any idea when is the Lolipop update due on Android One devices?

I am getting a feeling this is a all show and no go scheme from Google.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 13, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Guys, any idea when is the Lolipop update due on Android One devices?
> 
> I am getting a feeling this is a all show and no go scheme from Google.



most likely it'll get bumped to 5.1 directly (as seen in Indonesia Android Ones). hence taking more time. Expect it by early next month.


----------



## Minion (Feb 13, 2015)

sam said:


> go through this review: Spice Android One Dream Uno Mi-498 Review. all android ones are exactly same so spice dream uno = karbonn sparkle v = micromax a1.



Micromax A1 got lots of bug only spice and karbonn are better and cheaper too.

- - - Updated - - -



adityak469 said:


> what about build quality?



Sparkel has better build quality than Spice and MMX.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 13, 2015)

As far as mmx is concerned I can second what minion said above.


----------



## icebags (Feb 14, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> as long as it lasts? (._.')



i meant, if it goes kaput, probably its more or less gone, because of worst after sales service.



Minion said:


> Micromax A1 got lots of bug only spice and karbonn are better and cheaper too.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> Sparkel has better build quality than Spice and MMX.



using mmx for couple of weeks now, yet to find any major bug, some things are annoying, like there is no search option in contacts, as such. but i ma normal user though, i don't do weird things with fone.


----------



## icebags (Mar 10, 2015)

any update on the lollipop updates ?

meanwhile android ones seem to have been launched in other countries including philippines as well, of which this one from myphone seems ridiculously similar to mmx....... whats going on? 

and these come with android 5.1 preloaded.

*www.myphone.com.ph/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/UNO1-new1.png
*www.myphone.com.ph/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/uno-1.png


----------



## Desmond (Mar 11, 2015)

icebags said:


> any update on the lollipop updates ?
> 
> meanwhile android ones seem to have been launched in other countries including philippines as well, of which this one from *myphone seems ridiculously similar to mmx....... whats going on?*



Micromax does not actually manufacture phones. They rebrand some chinese model. That Filipino company is doing the same for the exact same chinese model.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 11, 2015)

when is the loli update coming?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 22, 2015)

5.1 now available, download for your device...

[OTA] Android One Official OTAs Captured [LMY47O] [AIO] {sprout} - XDA Forums

Android One Cross-Device General - XDA Forums


----------



## stackiq (Mar 24, 2015)

All android one devices are not getting latest updates as google promised.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 24, 2015)

Images are now available depending on the model/


----------



## icebags (Mar 25, 2015)

is it available through system update ? anyone updated yet ?


----------



## Gollum (Mar 25, 2015)

icebags said:


> is it available through system update ? anyone updated yet ?



I tried, nothing yet


----------



## mohit9206 (Mar 27, 2015)

Gollum said:


> I tried, nothing yet


That's why never trust these cheap indian brands. They always lie. Timely updates my ass.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 27, 2015)

I got a notification on my Micromax A1.

5.1 update is out.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 27, 2015)

i upgraded to 5.1 today. got the notification in the morning.


----------



## Minion (Mar 27, 2015)

Congrats both of you I am a moto E user and tried of waiting for lollipop update.


----------



## icebags (Mar 27, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I got a notification on my Micromax A1.
> 
> 5.1 update is out.





Gollum said:


> i upgraded to 5.1 today. got the notification in the morning.



my mmx a1 is showing the notification too, i think i will take backup of stuff and prepare fone for update now. and how does it feel in a1 ? iny function improvements & changes in bettery life etc ?

one more thing, is there any way to revert back to kitkat in case i dont like it ?



mohit9206 said:


> That's why never trust these cheap indian brands. They always lie. Timely updates my ass.



at least it came.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 28, 2015)

can anyone tell me is there any official site for factory images for android one devices.. like nexus devices have there factory image site...???


----------



## Gollum (Mar 28, 2015)

no idea about that.
as performance goes, it's the same. no difference in speed. 
battery save removes animations so it looks faster when u do stuff.
i like the colour scheme.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 28, 2015)

^ so you have only option to check for OTA, right? or download images from xda etc etc..???


----------



## icebags (Mar 29, 2015)

Gollum said:


> no idea about that.
> as performance goes, it's the same. no difference in speed.
> battery save removes animations so it looks faster when u do stuff.
> i like the colour scheme.



so i updated, it looks cool, but i dont see any option to add users/ guest users..... ideas ?


----------



## $hadow (Mar 29, 2015)

So how many bugs got fixed for android 1 devices?


----------



## Gollum (Mar 30, 2015)

icebags said:


> so i updated, it looks cool, but i dont see any option to add users/ guest users..... ideas ?



What? what is that?


----------



## icebags (Mar 30, 2015)

Gollum said:


> What? what is that?



apparently android 5+ versions supposed to support multi user accounts, but i dont see any user option my my fone as said here :

How to Use Android 5?s Restricted User Profiles for Basic Parental Controls

after 5.1, my battery life somehow appears to have degraded, a 7 min call drained 71% to 55%...... antutu widget was running in the display though, but need to keep it watching. not sure, may be antutu ate it.....


----------



## Gollum (Mar 30, 2015)

icebags said:


> apparently android 5+ versions supposed to support multi user accounts, but i dont see any user option my my fone as said here :
> 
> How to Use Android 5?s Restricted User Profiles for Basic Parental Controls
> 
> after 5.1, my battery life somehow appears to have degraded, a 7 min call drained 71% to 55%...... antutu widget was running in the display though, but need to keep it watching. not sure, may be antutu ate it.....



I like the change in UI color and the change in Chrome browser
I dont like the whatsapp contacts photos displayed in circles


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 31, 2015)

CyanogenMod 12.1, ROM for the OEM Cross Device Development

[ROM]{DEVELOPMENT}[30/3] CyanogenMod 12.1 | Beta 1 | MT6582 - XDA Forums


----------

